

The Future Fabric of Data Analysis - jcr
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20131009-the-future-fabric-of-data-analysis/

======
thinkerer
Excellent article, I agree with the author.

Most times, it isnt really about how much calculations you make because the
permutations and combinations are almost infinite and one could never yield
anything useful with the current state of computing.

Data and their relationships are really the key.

------
irickt
Original article (2013): [http://www.wired.com/2013/10/computers-big-
data/](http://www.wired.com/2013/10/computers-big-data/)

------
kfk
It's completely OT, but as a financial controller I always say this: we are
facing issues also in "small data". Some problems are similar to those
described in the article, especially regarding integrating different
structured datasets. And we all know how small data is handled, still in 2014:
lots and lots of hours on spreadsheets and then on power points.

------
pwang
A few of the people mentioned in the article are being funded by DARPA to
create open source, next-gen "big data" tools as part of its XDATA program:
[http://www.darpa.mil/OpenCatalog/XDATA.html](http://www.darpa.mil/OpenCatalog/XDATA.html)

